# PCI Express 1x auch auf PCI Express 4x?



## Kroft (20. Juni 2009)

Hallo Leute,

Ich habe mir ein neues System zusammengestellt und gekauft.
Jetzt habe ich nur das Problem, dass der PCI Express 1x Slot durch die passive Kühlung des Motherboards eingeschränkt ist, d.h. das meine Soundkarte zu lang ist, um in den PCI Express 1x Slot gesteckt zu werden.
Nun wollte ich wissen ob man diese auch in den PCI Express 4x Slot stecken und dort betreiben kann?
Ich hoffe mir kann wer helfen.

Gruß,

Kroft


----------



## ghostadmin (20. Juni 2009)

Ja du kannst eine PCIe 1x Karte in einen PCIe 4x Slot stecken und darin betreiben


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Juni 2009)

Man kann jede kleinere PCIe Karte immer in den größeren Slot betreiben.
1x in 4x und 16x. 4x in 16x.
Nur anders rum gehts nicht. 

Ist ein wenig schwer, eine Graka in einen 1x Slot zu stecken.


----------



## Uziflator (20. Juni 2009)

Du kannst deine SoKa natürlich auch in einen 16x(oder auch 4x oder....) Slot stecken da diese abwärts kompatibel sind, nur anders rum halt nicht  was unser "Whisky Overclocker" ja schon gesagt hat.


----------



## bschicht86 (21. Juni 2009)

Andersrum ist auch möglich...

Es passiert ja unbewusst ständig.
Man hat eine x16´er GraKa und nur ein x16´er Steckplatz mit x8´er Anbindung
(Elektrisch gesehen das gleiche)

Auch hab ich mal ein Board gesehen (irgendeins mit nForce-Chipsatz), dass einen nach hinten offenen x4 hatte und weiter hinten war eine Steckkartenhalterung für x16-Karten.

Also Theoretisch kann man einen x1 nach hinten auftrennen und eine x16-Karte drin platzieren, was aber Leistungstechnisch sinnfrei ist...

Wenn ich günstige Hardware übrig hab, werde ich es mal testen, auch die Hot-Plug-Fähigkeit von PCIe. War aber bis jetzt nicht der Fall...


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Juni 2009)

bschicht86 schrieb:


> Andersrum ist auch möglich...


 
Dann drück mal eine Grafikkarte in einen 1x oder 4x PCIe Slot. 



bschicht86 schrieb:


> Es passiert ja unbewusst ständig.
> Man hat eine x16´er GraKa und nur ein x16´er Steckplatz mit x8´er Anbindung
> (Elektrisch gesehen das gleiche)


 
Das sind auch gleiche Ports. Wie die elektrische Anbindung ist, ist eine ganz andere Sache.



bschicht86 schrieb:


> Auch hab ich mal ein Board gesehen (irgendeins mit nForce-Chipsatz), dass einen nach hinten offenen x4 hatte und weiter hinten war eine Steckkartenhalterung für x16-Karten.


 
Dann ist es auch ein 16x Port, der halt nur mit 4 Lanes angebunden ist.
Sowas gibts bei Asrock überall. 



bschicht86 schrieb:


> Also Theoretisch kann man einen x1 nach hinten auftrennen und eine x16-Karte drin platzieren, was aber Leistungstechnisch sinnfrei ist...


 
Jep, das will ich sehen, sagst du bescheid, wenn du das Video bei Youtube reingestellt hast.


----------



## ghostadmin (21. Juni 2009)

Es gibt aber Boards bei denen der PCIe 4x Slot nach hinten offen ist


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Juni 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Es gibt aber Boards bei denen der PCIe 4x Slot nach hinten offen ist


 
Das wäre mir jetzt neu, hast du mal eins zur Hand?


----------



## ghostadmin (21. Juni 2009)

Mhh habe ich jetzt leider nicht. Gesehen habe ich es aber schon mal, welches Board das ist aber kP.

EDIT:
Mal schnell bisschen gesucht und auf das Gigabyte GA-MA69G S3H gestoßen, das hat einen PCIe 4x Slot der nach hinten offen ist:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gefunden: Gigabyte GA-MA69G S3H - Mainboards - Planet 3DNow!


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Juni 2009)

Brauchen Grafikkarten nicht alle Pins angeschlossen, die sie so mit sich rumschleppen?


----------



## ghostadmin (21. Juni 2009)

Wenn man eine GraKa in einen PCIe8x Slot steckt, sind ja auch nicht alle Pins verbunden, sondern nur die Hälfte


----------



## bschicht86 (21. Juni 2009)

Eigentlich nicht.
Wenn man sich das Desing der Leiterbahnen zb. auf einer GraKa anschaut, sitzen vorne bis zur ersten Kerbe die Spannungspfade. Im großen mittleren Bereich sitzen nur die Datenleitung, dazwischen sind haufenweise indirekte Masseleitungen nur zur Schirmung der Datenleitungen.

Ausserdem handeln sich Peripherie und Chipsatz beim Booten die vorhandenen und nutzbaren Übertragungswege aus...


----------

